# Mephisto Waltz: A modern-day gothic romance.



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm new here, and this is my first novel, so please be kind. 

_In a repurposed abbey deep in the mountains, Miranda must make her way through a maze of cryptic messages and personal demons to survive the cruel world of gay reparative therapy.

When Miranda Rothschild's twin brother, Mark, commits suicide, Miranda and her parents move to the peaceful, seaside village of San Avila, Texas, looking to escape their pain. At her new school, Miranda finds herself especially drawn to Clara Schuler, a gentle, artistic girl who, despite the protectiveness of her friends, is bullied for being a lesbian. Miranda tentatively confronts her own sexuality, but just as she comes to terms with her feelings, her parents discover her relationship with Clara. Miranda's parents send her to a reparative therapy camp, Prodigal Ministries, run by the sadistic Dr. Caleb.

_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. . .yes you are. . . . but if you knew that you should ALSO have known that you shouldn't have posted to your thread again until you did. 

Anyway. . . . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

My first novel, Mephisto Waltz, is free today. 

This is an lesbian-themed gothic romance, and if you feel that the subject matter might offend you, I especially urge you to read the novel. As I told my friends, I wrote the novel not for the people who already agree with me, but for those who do not, so they might better understand the feeling of people who face the very real horrors depicted in my book every day.

I explore the themes of high-school bullying of lesbians and gays, which many face every day, and also the ex-gay movement and reparative therapy which, without approval of the psychological community at large, employs untested and often harmful techniques in their attempts to rid their victims of same sex attraction. The story is framed as a horror, but what seems melodramatic in this novel is actually very real, and is happening to many LGBT kids today.

There is also a tender, passionate love story woven throughout the novel, which I hope you will all find moving.

http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1335187146&sr=8-5

Thank you for reading. If you enjoy reading this book half as much as I enjoyed writing it, it will be time well-spent.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

My gothic romance, _Mephisto Waltz_, in free today and tomorrow!!! 
Please take this opportunity to read my book, and share it with people you think it may help, who are struggling with bullying, homophobia, or any other sort of persecution.

http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336140579&sr=8-3


----------



## Barrymore Tebbs (Feb 19, 2012)

projectbk said:


> My gothic romance, _Mephisto Waltz_, in free today and tomorrow!!!
> Please take this opportunity to read my book, and share it with people you think it may help, who are struggling with bullying, homophobia, or any other sort of persecution.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336140579&sr=8-3


Hi Bridgett. Mephisto Waltz sounds like an interesting update on Gothic Romance. Thanks for making it available to download for free...I have it in my Kindle queue now.

There is a small but active thread on Gothic Romance you might like to participate in. It might help you find some new readers, and also some kindred souls who love this genre! "Gothic Revival...Women Running From Houses"

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,106071.msg1606492.html#msg1606492

btw, I have a gender bending psychic in my Victorian Gothic Mystery coming in June.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Barrymore Tebbs said:


> Hi Bridgett. Mephisto Waltz sounds like an interesting update on Gothic Romance. Thanks for making it available to download for free...I have it in my Kindle queue now.
> 
> There is a small but active thread on Gothic Romance you might like to participate in. It might help you find some new readers, and also some kindred souls who love this genre! "Gothic Revival...Women Running From Houses"
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me about the thread  I will definitely check that out.
Also, your Victorian Gothic Mystery sounds very interesting. I'll be sure to look for it in June


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Mephisto Waltz is free today. If you love gothic romance, you should definitely read this book.

http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343567824&sr=8-2&keywords=Mephisto+Waltz


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I've updated the cover for my novel, Mephisto Waltz.



If you love gothic romance or lgbt novels, please enjoy my book.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Secrets and horror await you in this timeless, gothic tale.

http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344777706&sr=8-2&keywords=mephisto+waltz


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a new cover for my novel. Check is out!!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Inspired by the works of Ann Radcliffe, this modern-day gothic romance tackles issues of sexuality, religion, and platonic love. If you want a better understanding of LGBT issues, or if you just want a fun weekend read, please consider reading Mephisto Waltz.

With its updated cover and its new low price, this book is totally worth a look! Please check it out, and enjoy.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

_"As I walked, my heartbeat did not slow with relief but, rather, sped up in anticipation. As I moved toward Clara, my way lit by the moon and stars, I felt almost as though I moved with a holy purpose."_

Mephisto Waltz, my full-length gothic romance novel, is only $2.99 on kindle. If you love suspense, secrets, romance, and even philosophy, please read, enjoy, and share


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

My novel, Mephisto Waltz , is free today only!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

"Tell me, is relying too heavily on logic less excessive than relying too heavily on passion? The latter leads to madness, certainly, but the former leads to the death of the soul."

My novel, Mephisto Waltz, is on sale now for only 2.99. Follow Miranda Rothschild as she journeys from the safe, logical life she once knew, and into a world of madness, oppression, and, ultimately, true love.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

This gothic romance is perfect for spooky, October nights! Get a copy for just 2.99 in time for Halloween.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Perfect Halloween reading- let the music unleash your passion!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Halloween may be over, but if your taste for thrills and romance remain, please read my book! Leave your predictable world behind, and follow Miranda in her journey of passion, mystery, and self-discovery.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

My first novel, Mephisto Waltz, is free on amazon kindle today and tomorrow, the 16th and 17th of November. It's a modern-day gothic romance that explores purity of platonic love, the controversies of ex-gay therapy, and the pain of loss. If you enjoy novels written by Anne Radcliffe, you'll love this book.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I've received my first review and gave an interview on this fantastic indie blog. Check it out! http://www.heathermcnamara.net/2013/01/book-review-mephisto-waltz/

And don't forget to read the novel that started it all, Mephisto Waltz.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm coming close to the 1 year anniversary of the publication. It makes a wonderful weekend read.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

It has come to my attention that this book _may_ be YA. Though it wasn't intended as such, and the high school setting was required for the plot to make any sense, should I just give up and admit that it's YA?


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I've made a new website for my novel. Check it out!

http://mephistobook.wordpress.com/

Mephisto Waltz is a modern twist on a classic romance, inspired by Ann Radcliffe. It's guaranteed to leave you breathless.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm planning another promotion, soon, but don't let that dissuade you from buying it now  Mephisto Waltz has a new cover, a fresh edit, and the same, classic story. Check it out!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

In honor of Mephisto Walt's one year anniversary, it's free on kindle today and tomorrow. It has a new cover, a fresh edit, but it's the same, classic romance.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

My new book is coming soon, but until then, please read my old one, Mephisto Waltz.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

How many ways can I say it? Have you read my book yet? Well, you should. Especially if it's not the type of book you'd like to read. I wrote it for you.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

There's an amazing review for my novel. Check it out 

http://www.heathermcnamara.net/2013/01/book-review-mephisto-waltz/

"There were lesbian, gay, and transgender characters being what they were without apology. They took center stage and dealt with the very real trials of being LGBT youth, including self-loathing, guilt, fear, and social stigmatization of the rather more serious type that LGBT youth endure compared to, say, Bella Swan dating a guy that everyone thinks is like, totally weird. So, read this book. It's refreshingly different. Or at least buy it for your little gay cousin."


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm gearing up for another sale! Or, you could buy my novel now, if you just can't wait


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 4 great reviews of my book already, but feel free to review- if the story hasn't already swept you away.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

_If you have ever had a feeling of attraction to a member of the same sex, if you have ever wondered whether homosexual thoughts, desires, and actions are the same thing, whether any of it is a sin, if you've ever had any internal conflict about any of this, or ever wondered about those who had, you need to read this._


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm having a pre-sale sale before my birthday sale. If you like sales, be sure to check out this sale before the sale.

Read this aloud, and the word sale will lose all meaning. In any case, Mephisto Waltz will be free today.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Mephisto Waltz is free today. Check it out!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

The free promo for _Mephisto Waltz_ is over, but a new one is coming soon. Plus, be on the lookout for my second novel, _Gemini Song_, which will be out soon.
In the meantime, check out my first novel, _Mephisto Waltz_


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

To celebrate the release of my second book, Mephisto Waltz is free today.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

In honor of my second book, Mephisto Waltz will be released tomorrow at a new low price. Check it out!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Mephisto Waltz is free today, only.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

If you like Mephisto Waltz, don't forget to leave a review.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Mephisto Waltz is free today and tomorrow. Please read and, if you like it, leave a review.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who made the free promo a success!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

"This is a beautifully written young adult novel that isn't afraid to make the reader uncomfortable." Mephisto Waltz has received a new 5 star review. Check it out!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

It's not just a YA book- originally written for adults and teens alike, Mephisto Waltz has depth and relevance.

Mephisto Waltz


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Romance, terror, and redemption await the curious. Immerse yourself in Miranda's world.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Any feedback or reviews would be most appreciated. Read and enjoy.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

"A Well Written and Necessary Story" -4.6 star rating. Check it out!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

"A Well Written and Necessary Story."


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Mephisto Waltz is a full length, modern gothic romance novel. If you love intrigue, suspense, and music, please consider adding it to your library.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Buy this book on Kindle unlimited, and read it very carefully. There are hidden messages


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Turn out the lights.

Get under the covers.

Turn on some music.

The ride begins when you download this book, and it doesn't end until you say so. Love, music, passion, and terrors await you. Are you ready?


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been feeling nostalgic for my first novel, lately. Please read and review


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

It's been an awesome ride. Keep the reviews coming!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

In a repurposed abbey deep in the mountains, Miranda must make her way through a maze of cryptic messages and personal demons to survive the cruel world of gay reparative therapy.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

This is Miranda's story- love, music, redemption, and hope.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

4.5 Stars on Amazon- " A Well Written and Necessary Story."


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Grab a cup of tea, turn down the lights, and read Mephisto Waltz.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Mephisto Waltz is free today.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

"The course of true love never did run smooth."


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

This book was my first step onto the path of a writer, and I'm still proud of the work. It's a unique take on the classic gothic genre, filled with romance.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

If you've already read this book, I would love to hear your feedback- why not leave a review? If you haven't read it, then do!


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Mephisto Waltz: A modern-day gothic romance.


----------



## projectbk (Apr 12, 2012)

Please read and review.


----------

